# Contar.si pero que el criterio sea el color de relleno



## jrivascamacho

Hola a todos,

Tengo un ligero problema. Tengo una hoja en la que en algunas columnas, de modo "aleatorio" (quiero decir sin ningún criterio común), tengo que rellenar unas celdas de un color (el mismo en todas), lo que quiero saber es como puedo hacer una fórmula para que me cuente todas las celdas quee están rellenadas con ese color.

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Greg Truby

Si el color está asignado manualmente, habrá que usar VBA para poder contar las celdas según el color. Chip Pearson tiene una función para esto. 

La página con las funciones para colores está aquí: http://www.cpearson.com/excel/colors.aspx

Haga una búsqueda para «Function CountColor»

Si los colores está asignados con formateo condicional, usted debe de poder duplicar el criterio del formateo dentro de una fórmula Contar.()Si o SumProduct()


----------

